# Brian or Glenn



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Sorry, Bryan.

Can a GIK 244 be placed diagonally across the corner of the room above a Tri-Trap so that there is treatment from floor to ceiling in the room corners?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Sure. Just understand that the 244 won't go as far into the sub range but will certainly help overall.

Bryan


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

My loudspeaker's low frequency extension specs at 33Hz ± 3dB. No subwoofer.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Still, that's low enough to take advantage of the extension of the Tri Trap. While the 244's do a great job, especially for the price, the Tri Traps will work better below about 65-70Hz.

Bryan


----------

